# Green Lights



## Bill (Jan 11, 2007)

On Amtrak cars I noticed there are little green lights(on the outside) on each one pointing straight to the next car. My question is what are they there for?


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Aloha

Think they show the doors are closed.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually, they are brake indicator lights.


----------



## Bill (Jan 13, 2007)

rmadisonwi said:


> Actually, they are brake indicator lights.


I still don't know what that means...the brakes have air and work? I was beginning to think I was the only one to see those lights. Thanks I don't know much about the operation of a train.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually, this was discussed on this forum a few months ago.


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 14, 2007)

That is something I noticed recently as well when the SWC came through Amarillo. It made it a lot easier to spot it amongst all the freights going by.


----------

